# Mexico City to Oaxaca



## CAtoOaxaca (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello,

My wife and I face a unique challenge and we're hoping for some help. We will be moving from California to Oaxaca for up to a year, starting in October, with our dog and two cats.

Here's the challenge: Pets are not allowed at Oaxaca's airport, so we'll be flying into Mexico City. We need to figure out how to get from DF to Oaxaca. We've tried looking for rental cars large enough for us and our pets, but it's been difficult to find them at the usual rental companies.

We're looking for either a rental company that has vans or SUVs or a driver to get us and the pets to Oaxaca. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

CAtoOaxaca said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I face a unique challenge and we're hoping for some help. We will be moving from California to Oaxaca for up to a year, starting in October, with our dog and two cats.
> 
> ...


You are right, I looked at Europcar & Hertz. Hertz had minivans but not available for drop off in Oaxaca. I then went to more generic search for rental cars mexico and again when one way rental, they limited to 4 door sedan or smaller.
I believe buses also a problem with animals so expect some sort of car service next option. I don't live in DF but people that do may have a contact. Expect expensive as unless very early arrival, as would expect driver would not do round trip in one day.
We have a friend that does have a driver in Mexico as often goes there on business but he is on vacation in Alaska so not a quick response and have no idea if driver has access to minivan or full size SUV.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> You are right, I looked at Europcar & Hertz. Hertz had minivans but not available for drop off in Oaxaca. I then went to more generic search for rental cars mexico and again when one way rental, they limited to 4 door sedan or smaller.
> I believe buses also a problem with animals so expect some sort of car service next option. I don't live in DF but people that do may have a contact. Expect expensive as unless very early arrival, as would expect driver would not do round trip in one day.
> We have a friend that does have a driver in Mexico as often goes there on business but he is on vacation in Alaska so not a quick response and have no idea if driver has access to minivan or full size SUV.


You could do a local rental, drive the van to Oaxaca drop off the pets, luggage and one person, drive the van back to DF, then take a bus to Oaxaca. You would need to make sure there are no restrictions on where you take the vehicle.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It would seem that the simple solution would be to drive your own vehicle. Then, you would also have the convenience of a car during your stay in Mexico, making exploring the country much easier and more enjoyable with that added flexibility.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I expect that is possible but a very long day with three trips between DF & Oaxaca.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> I expect that is possible but a very long day with three trips between DF & Oaxaca.


It wouldn't have to be done in one day.



RVGRINGO said:


> It would seem that the simple solution would be to drive your own vehicle. Then, you would also have the convenience of a car during your stay in Mexico, making exploring the country much easier and more enjoyable with that added flexibility.


That depends on whether you want the responsibilities and expense of having a car.


----------



## CAtoOaxaca (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks, folks. I welcome your continued suggestions. Meanwhile, I'll keep checking around for drivers in Mexico City.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

CAtoOaxaca said:


> Thanks, folks. I welcome your continued suggestions. Meanwhile, I'll keep checking around for drivers in Mexico City.


Ran into this Shuttle Van from Mexico City to Oaxaca


----------



## 2oaxaca (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pets dF to Oaxaca*

The bus service does take pets in the luggage compartment - not a good choice I realize.

Here is a very reliable guide with a van
Carlos Alberto Brito Corona - tried to send email - no luck

Also perhaps try Rolan Tours in Oaxaca - very reliable - also tried to send email


The pickup from Oaxaca might be much less expensive if you get as far as Puebla. 
Perhaps 2 hours on the bus is doable. The bus leaves directly from the airport - I don't know this bus lines policies. Tried to send link to Estrella Roja

Would it have to be a van? I do know some very good drivers here that would drive up. Could luggage be put on top? 

contact me if you continue to need options

For some reason I can't post any URLs so contact me 

My email address (written so it doesn't look like an email) is chocolate idea (all one word) and the provider is yahoo - so use the "at" sign and a period "com"


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

2oaxaca said:


> …
> 
> For some reason I can't post any URLs so contact me
> …


New members cannot post URLs nor use the Personal Message system until after they have 5 posts. This is to prevent spammers and bots from registering and posting advertisements.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is a place that rents vans and SUVs for interstate trips as well as offering the option of including a hired driver.
It looks like for a Dodge Town and Country it would be $3200 pesos for the vehicle for 2 days plus $300 pesos per hour for the driver - so another $7200 for 24 hours, plus gas, tolls, food and lodging for the driver. Not cheap but it would work. I suppose that if you left very early in the morning you could make it to Oaxaca with enough time for the driver to return to DF the same day, hence costing less in hourly wage and lodging for the driver. The van has a two day minimum rental if you are driving more than 250 km in one day, which you would be.

Or you could do as TundraGreen said and rent the vehicle and drive it to Oaxaca and then back to DF yourself and then take the bus to return to Oaxaca. Probably a two day road adventure. It would be taxing but would only cost the $3200 two day minimum rental fee plus gas and tolls.

Camionetas de Pasajeros | Renta de autos en México DF


----------

